# Vitamins



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I have my 2 dogs (one shar-pei and one chihuahua) on the raw diet. I am traveling and went to a trader joe's. I found 100% salmon oil pills, and MSM. Any idea as to what dosage my dogs should have per day? My pei is 44 pounds, my chi is 4 1/2 pounds.
And also, I saw acidiphilous (sorry if I butchered the spelling) should I go back and buy that? And what would the dosage be on that as well? Thanks in advance


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

How long have you been feeding raw? Im thinking not long. If so you don't want to get into any of these just yet. Salmon oil pills are good but not yet. Wait until you have been raw feeding for 3 or 4 months and your dogs have adjusted to eating raw food. You only need MSM if either of your dogs has joint problems. You should never need acidiphilous (sp). I don't know the doses because I don't give these to my dogs. Look on the bottle and adjust.


----------



## kennethmiller12 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Hello*

If you are giving raw feeding to your dog then it is good for them and for more information you can visit this website Raw Fed Dogs | Feeding the way Mother Nature intended!!!


----------

